# Aqua inspiration 180x60x60cm tank



## COFFEE PLANS (Mar 5, 2011)

Aqua inspiration 180x60x60cm tank


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Pretty cool. lots of textures in there.

Only one fish?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

saw this tank at the store way kewl tank , love how they burried the rock in the soil to make it like its embedded into the soil very unique and deff started the mind rolling with poss some new projects .


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Will said:


> Pretty cool. lots of textures in there.
> 
> Only one fish?


Yeah I know, that tank practically begs for a school of discus!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*yupp*

yupppp..... for sure ,


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Got to see it in person. The size is impressive. Definitely worth a visit to the store just to see the tank.


----------

